# At Last Somebody Recognises the Criscis



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

OK - so its the leader of our 3rd Political Party the Lib Dems but thank god its finally making the Beeb!!! Our Mental Health services in the UK are in criscis!http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7233169.stmSue


----------

